# 2013 EF / EF-S Lenses ... Canon, where are you?



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 5, 2013)

_Updated 10/16/13:_

Since 2003, there has always been a lens announcement in Jan or Feb, not so this 2013 year.

Besides the "pre-announcements" of lenses in "development", lenses for the EOS M mount, or cinema based lenses ... where are all the announcements for real D-SLR lenses in production with an ETA release date & price from Canon?

*2013 Announced Lens for Nikon DX / FX:*
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 800mm f/5.6E FL ED VR
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G ED 
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR
Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 18-140mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 58mm f/1.4G

_All Nikon camera related 2013 announcements: *20*_
_All Nikon lens related 2013 announcements: *10*_

*2013 Announced Lens for Sony A Mount:*
Sony DT 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 SAM II
Sony Planar T* 50mm F1.4 ZA SSM
Sony 70-400mm F4-5.6 G SSM II
Sony 70-200mm F2.8 G SSM II

_All Sony camera related 2013 announcements: *20*_
_All Sony lens related 2013 announcements: *12*_

*2013 Announced Lens for Canon EF / EF-S Mount:*
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM _<-- yay another kit lens update with STM!_
Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x _<-- yay another delayed pre-annouced/in-development lens announcement!_
Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM _<-- yay another kit lens update with STM!_

_All Canon camera related 2013 announcements: *17*_
_All Canon lens related 2013 announcements: *4*_


----------



## wayno (Mar 5, 2013)

Patience, grasshopper. Seriously though... Is it just a need to spend money? I'm kind of glad, in a way.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm hopeful for this March announcement to see what is in store lens wise over 70D body wise. I just get a sense there is less rumors/hype/love to D-SLR lens over camera bodies each time I check this page and forum. 

Past/Hopeful EF / EF-S lens predictions:
14-24 f/2.8L
35 f/1.4L II
50 f/1.4 II
50 f/2 IS
135 f/2L IS 
100-400 II


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 5, 2013)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Since 2003, there has always been a lens announcement in Jan or Feb, not so this 2013 year.
> 
> Besides the "pre-announcements" of lenses in "development", lenses for the EOS M mount, or cinema based lenses ... where are all the announcements for real D-SLR lenses in production with an ETA release date & price from Canon?
> 
> ...



Isn't Nikon just catching up to Canon with the 1st & 3rd lenses?


----------



## charlesa (Mar 5, 2013)

Like all things Canon... wait and see is the way to go.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 21, 2013)

9 more days or 5 business days left of a possible announcement in Q1 for Canon! At least we got a fantastic new EF-S STM kit lens over nothing!


----------



## RGF (Mar 21, 2013)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Since 2003, there has always been a lens announcement in Jan or Feb, not so this 2013 year.
> 
> Besides the "pre-announcements" of lenses in "development", lenses for the EOS M mount, or cinema based lenses ... where are all the announcements for real D-SLR lenses in production with an ETA release date & price from Canon?
> 
> ...



I have noticed that Nikon tends to make incremental improvements to their lenses/bodies and have a product announcement. Canon tends to make bigger changes. The 80-400 is just an incremental change, I think to the G series of lenses


----------



## pedro (Mar 21, 2013)

Canon 14-24 said:


> I'm hopeful for this March announcement to see what is in store lens wise over 70D body wise. I just get a sense there is less rumors/hype/love to D-SLR lens over camera bodies each time I check this page and forum.
> 
> Past/Hopeful EF / EF-S lens predictions:
> 14-24 f/2.8L
> ...



Well, maybe this fall, 14-24? Or next year along with a major announcement?


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 21, 2013)

Canon 14-24 said:


> I'm hopeful for this March announcement to see what is in store lens wise over 70D body wise. I just get a sense there is less rumors/hype/love to D-SLR lens over camera bodies each time I check this page and forum.
> 
> Past/Hopeful EF / EF-S lens predictions:
> 14-24 f/2.8L
> ...




The only two realistic expectatoins from that long list are 35L II and may be, just may be, 50 f/2. 
Rest is pipe-dream.


----------



## RGF (Mar 21, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> Canon 14-24 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hopeful for this March announcement to see what is in store lens wise over 70D body wise. I just get a sense there is less rumors/hype/love to D-SLR lens over camera bodies each time I check this page and forum.
> ...



you forgot the 200-400 F4. Lots of hype but never released.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2013)

i wonder if canon will make a EF-S version of the EF-M 22mm f2 STM?

I was using this on the ol M last night again to take some snaps of my daughter while i was holding her and its really a great lens

7 circular aperture blades really give nice bokeh and smooth oof transitions


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2013)

Canon has a huge number of lenses in production, they don't need to add another dozen each year. Sony, on the other hand has to produce lenses for multiple body series, so they have to try and push them out, some of their bodies have very little in the way of lenses to choose from.
Look for more EOS-M lenses from Canon, that's where the need is.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing an update of the 400 f5.6 to include IS and quicker af.

I wonder about a 500 f5.6, but it would probably be a $3000 or more lens....


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 22, 2013)

For me it's more about finding funds to get the next lens (UWA), prime or zoom not sure yet.


----------



## AJ (Mar 22, 2013)

I predict a 18-200 STM is one the way. Yawn.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 23, 2013)

AJ said:


> I predict a 18-200 STM is one the way. Yawn.



if it gets close to the nikkor 18-200 VRII then it will be a big improvement and a good thing
the current canon one is not good at all


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well closing near the end of 2013, the ball is in Canon's court now for some lens announcement. At of currently, only 4 "unexciting" lens were "officially" announced/released from Canon this whole year.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 17, 2013)

A bit more balanced response would be noting the Sony DT 18-55mm & Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 18-140mm are both "another kit lens" only w/o STM, compare 800mm lenses (how long did it take Nikon to come up with one that had VR?), 70-200mm lenses (Sony came with one this year? Canon came with an excellent one 3-4 years ago), etc.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 18, 2013)

50mm f/1.8 IS USM is long overdue!


----------



## preppyak (Oct 20, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> A bit more balanced response would be noting the Sony DT 18-55mm & Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 18-140mm are both "another kit lens" only w/o STM, compare 800mm lenses (how long did it take Nikon to come up with one that had VR?), 70-200mm lenses (Sony came with one this year? Canon came with an excellent one 3-4 years ago), etc.


Yeah, Sony HAS to announce a dozen lenses because they barely have half a lens lineup as it is. Too busy announcing new cameras they won't support with a full lens line to actually complete their alpha lineup.


----------

